# plc networks



## اسلام الصعيدى (11 فبراير 2010)

اريد اي كتاب فى plc network يتضمن مواضيع profibus & fiber optics &modbus


----------



## brooo (23 أبريل 2010)

Modbus is open protocol u can see it on Mr.Google !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## سلامي هاي (23 أبريل 2010)

الف الف اف شكر
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...............................,,,,,,,,,,...............
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ز..................................


----------



## fifodido (1 نوفمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمدبوب (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمدبوب (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------

